# Love my SVS and HT not even finished



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

My HT is still in the sheetrock phase and the speakers came. So I hooked them up to my old equipment and they rock. And that's even in an open area, not calibrated, and front speakers 5 ft off the floor. I can't wait to put these into the HT and plug them into the Onkyo 805 and see what they can REALLY do. I should probably leave work right now and go sheetrock!


----------

